# Pymatuning state campground, Jamestown, Pa.



## glenn (Sep 11, 2008)

A very nice place. Pa. has upgraded all the shower houses and the keep them very clean. There is three sections to the campground. The main campground has a beach ON Pymatuning Lake, along with a playground for the kids. To the west of the main campground there are two camping areas. The first area has 100 sites with a great view of the Lake, while the camping area farthest from the main campground also has 100 sites and is heavily wooded and very quiet. There are a lot of good fishing spots and Pymatuning is known for its walleye fishing.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I am so excited for next camping season!!!

If we get enough PA campers, we will have to schedule and event!


----------

